# Disque WD My Book Live non détecté



## Henri P (20 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

Je suis nouveau sur le forum donc j'espère ne pas poser une question déjà répondue...

J'ai acheté un Disque dur WD My Book Live 2TO en ethernet pour le brancher sur le routeur Netgear fourni par Numéricable chez moi afin d'avoir un espace de stockage pour nos deux Mac Book Pro à la maison.

Le logiciel fourni n'arrive pas à trouver le disque, je n'arrive à m'y connecter que via Safari en rentrant l'IP du disque mais Finder ne le trouve toujours pas, donc, impossible d'y mettre quoi que ce soit et d'activer Time Machine dessus.

Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'aider?

Merci d'avance,

Henri


----------



## BenAddict (6 Août 2011)

J'ai exactement le même problème ! Avez-vous trouvé une solution ?


----------



## gmaa (6 Août 2011)

Et Utilitaire de disque?


----------



## BenAddict (6 Août 2011)

Rien dans utilitaire ! Il devrait apparaitre meme si c'est un NAS ?


----------



## gmaa (6 Août 2011)

BenAddict a dit:


> Rien dans utilitaire ! Il devrait apparaitre meme si c'est un NAS ?



Un NAS a priori pas.

La "connectique" utilisée m'est inconnue.
Mais le mettre en direct en USB pour voir (toujours avec Utilitaire de disque).


----------



## BenAddict (6 Août 2011)

Le disque n'a pas de prise USB. Mais lorsque je le branche en ethernet, le disque est trouvé !


----------



## gmaa (6 Août 2011)

Je ne connais pas cet interface...
Je passe la main.


----------



## supergrec (6 Août 2011)

Quand tu vas dans le Finder / Aller / Se connecter au serveur

Ton DD ne ce monte pas ?


----------



## BenAddict (7 Août 2011)

Je peux y accéder, mais il ne se monte pas sur le bureau.


----------



## babykadafy (2 Mai 2013)

Presque 2 ans plus tard j'ai le même problème, quelqu'un a t-il trouvé la solution?


----------

